# Um...hermaphrodite goat?



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

We have a 5.5 week old who was born about ten days early. She has become our mascot of sorts, and at night sleeps in the house wearing a diaper. Tonight when diapering her I felt something on her belly...upon inspection it appears that she's developing a scrotum and and two testes. Say wha?

Her vulva is very odd...we thought she was just really under developed due to her prematurity. You can see in the photos....tell me I'm not crazy...what happens now?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that's a hermie. On a bright note, if his scrotum is developing outside of his body, he can be fixed and kept for a pet.


----------

